
Liar, a Con Artist and a Snitch. His Testimony Could Send a Man to His Death - axiomdata316
https://www.propublica.org/article/hes-a-liar-a-con-artist-and-a-snitch-his-testimony-could-soon-send-a-man-to-his-death
======
clashmeifyoucan
Saw this from the Reddit thread about the recently freed convict on r/IAMA.
Quite a harrowing read.

